
The (Fake) 'Free Public WiFi' You Always See at Airports - bcaa7f3a8bbc
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20101011/03194311357/the-history-of-the-fake-free-public-wifi-you-always-see-at-airports.shtml
======
xelti
Is this a bug that made its way into modern versions of windows? This article
(from 2010) talks about the bug existing in Windows XP, yet I still see "Free
Public Wifi" SSIDs being broadcast in many public places. Are these ones
actual honeypots or MITM traps?

